

Researchers find crippling flaws in GPS using only $2500 equipment - experiment0
http://users.ece.cmu.edu/~dbrumley/courses/18487-f12/readings/Nov28_GPS.pdf/

======
jessaustin
Remove the '/' from the end of the link.

